# Class C RV- recommendations???



## ChasingReds

Thinking of getting into a Class C RV, have several years of experience w/Class A. Most seemed based on a Ford 350, any particular coach builders do better than others, would like a 5 person w/a couple of pullouts. Don't want to mess with a tow car if I can avoid it.

recommendations?


----------



## Don Smith

There's one built on a Mercedes chassis with a full wall slide and Mercedes diesel engine. Sharp rig.


----------



## ChasingReds

thx - diesel has lots of advantages - will chk it out. I'm retiring in 2016 so have some time to look around


----------



## printman

We are on our second one. First one (Forest River Sunseeker with Chevy) I bought used off Craig's List and it was like new. We put 25,000 miles on the 9,000 it came with and sold it for $4,000 less than we paid. We decided to go new and went up to RV specialist for a special on another Chevy chassis (Coachmen Freelander) and again no slides. I pulled a 2012 jeep wrangler on the first one and now we are pulling 2014 jeep with the new one. The current one is similar in size but with the new 6 speed transmission it drives much better than the last one. Our new one gets 9mpg just motorhome and 8mpg with Jeep in tow. Good luck on your search.


----------



## smokinguntoo

Were I buying, I'd take a close look at the Holiday Rambler - Aluma-Lite. If buying used don't forget to look at the RV Trader. Good luck.

SG2


----------



## redexpress

Look at Coachhouse. NOT Coachmen.
http://www.coachhouserv.com/?gclid=...ILOOcGhk7QGkgmtuwdi233_pokVkgRHj8UaAraX8P8HAQ


----------



## printman

redexpress said:


> Look at Coachhouse. NOT Coachmen.
> http://www.coachhouserv.com/?gclid=...ILOOcGhk7QGkgmtuwdi233_pokVkgRHj8UaAraX8P8HAQ


Can you sleep 5 in the Coachhouse?


----------



## printman

For that many people I would suggest a sleeping cab over area vs entertainment.


----------



## Don Smith

Go to PPL motorhomes on South 59 and take a look at just about anything that's made. They're a large consignment dealer with hundreds to look at with no sales pressure.


----------



## ChasingReds

thx for all the suggestion guys, had forgotten about PPL, will check them out. Doubt I'll ever have 5 in there at once, max likely 3 - 4 so looking at a sofa that flips out. So much choice out there - gonna be fun lokoing before I pull the trigger


----------



## LIONESS-270

ChasingReds said:


> thx for all the suggestion guys, had forgotten about PPL, will check them out. Doubt I'll ever have 5 in there at once, max likely 3 - 4 so looking at a sofa that flips out. So much choice out there - gonna be fun lokoing before I pull the trigger


we have been through a large fiver....bumper pull and go Monday to pick up our class c,,,27' phoenix cruiser from ppl..........search rv.net open roads forum...tons of info...reviews....good luck..


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

If you buy used remember to check extra careful the area over the cab.. Class Cs are notorious for rotting in that area..


----------



## skout210

*Winnebago view*

We have a winnebago view profile on the Mercedes sprinter 3500 chassis Diesel engine pulling our 4 door jeep 12 mpg without jeep about 16 mpg , we bought ours in Kerrville Tx at Ronnie Bock Rv great service and a great product .


----------



## BretE

Test drive one before you buy. I sold my class C after one year. At 70 mph you better hold on with both hands.


----------

